# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Edit links in Excel on Mac

## blackjm75

Working on Excel for mac 2011 and the file that I'm trying to work on is a .xlsx file. When trying to EDIT LINKS > CHANGE SOURCE all of the other workbooks that end .xlsx are greyed out and cannot be selected. The only spreadsheets that are not greyed out are .xls files. We have a lot of spreadsheets that are linked with others and obviously ideally I don't want to save all my excel spreadsheets at the old format (.xls).

Does anyone have an idea why this might be happening and how to rectify it?

----------


## romperstomper

Is your copy of Office fully patched up to date?

----------


## blackjm75

Yes, I just double checked and had 1 update to install but installing this still left the problem.

----------

